

"Create a place that doesn't rely on alcohol or negative jokes" - adrianpike
http://modelviewculture.com/pieces/hiring-isn-t-enough

======
VLM
An extremely short summary of an extremely long post is don't fraternize or
fornicate with your direct reports.

If you run into someone who doesn't understand why (perhaps myself when I was
younger) then they're stuck reading this for 30 minutes.

Other than that, her boss sounds awesome, which is really too bad.

"He asked what I had done to change things.

I was speechless."

~~~
SlowOnTheUptake
30 minutes?

